# Square & Multistart threads on wood lathe



## BRobbins629 (Mar 21, 2015)

Meet us at the MAPG and see the unveiling of the incredible threading machine.  You can cut square or multistart threads on virtually any wood lathe with this low cost jig.  No taps or dies needed.  Be there and cut square (threads that is).

Multistart thread with home-made thread mill holder






Jig set to cut multistart threads





Close-up of set up for square threads





Jig set up for square threads





2-start thread in alumilite





Square thread in padauk


----------



## thrustmonkey (Mar 21, 2015)

Wish I could make it there. Very interesting. Really nice clean threads. What about the cost?

Really nice threads.


----------



## Charlie_W (Mar 21, 2015)

Nice job Bruce! 
It is interesting to see how different folks create a jig to do the same process!
Had you thought about starting a "Jig of the Month" club?


----------



## BRobbins629 (Mar 21, 2015)

I was fortunate to have most of the pieces lying around.  If I had nothing, I think it could be done for less than $100 and probably much less.  High cost items are adapter to hold chuck ~$20, acme thread and anti-backlash nut ~$20.  Single point thread mills can be $30-40, but for square threads the little dremel tool is only about $5.00.  



thrustmonkey said:


> Wish I could make it there. Very interesting. Really nice clean threads. What about the cost?
> 
> Really nice threads.


----------



## Ed McDonnell (Mar 22, 2015)

It's quite a hike for me to get to VA, but this makes it pretty tempting.  Nice job on the jig.

Ed


----------



## BRobbins629 (Mar 22, 2015)

Love to have you - would even clear a demo spot for you!!



Ed McDonnell said:


> It's quite a hike for me to get to VA, but this makes it pretty tempting.  Nice job on the jig.
> 
> Ed


----------



## wyone (Mar 22, 2015)

I am waiting for the instructions to make this to be posted in the Library..


----------



## low_48 (Mar 24, 2015)

Is it just me, or just the photo? But that double start in Alumilite looks like it has two different depths. I'm also wondering about the fit of the nut on a square thread. Isn't the advantage of a tapered cut that you can adjust the depth to bring up a good fit. Isn't the square going to either rattle or be too tight? Seems like the square thread is going to be very difficult to get the fit. Nice jig, just thinking out loud.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Mar 25, 2015)

Good eye! Hadn't noticed that on the double start.  Either the set-up or a little runout.  

Square threads have always fascinated me from the first time I saw the on a pen made by Dan Symonds.  Dan now making them for Franklin-Christoph.

Model 19 Fountain Pen - Franklin-Christoph Fine Writing 

The thing that makes them work (at least for me) is that the cutter is a few thousands thicker than .050 and that the pitch is 10 TPI.  I've only made a few pieces with this, but definitely not too tight and doesn't seem to rattle. One advantage is less prone to chip. 



low_48 said:


> Is it just me, or just the photo? But that double start in Alumilite looks like it has two different depths. I'm also wondering about the fit of the nut on a square thread. Isn't the advantage of a tapered cut that you can adjust the depth to bring up a good fit. Isn't the square going to either rattle or be too tight? Seems like the square thread is going to be very difficult to get the fit. Nice jig, just thinking out loud.


----------



## low_48 (Mar 25, 2015)

Thanks Bruce, nice job!



BRobbins629 said:


> Good eye! Hadn't noticed that on the double start.  Either the set-up or a little runout.
> 
> Square threads have always fascinated me from the first time I saw the on a pen made by Dan Symonds.  Dan now making them for Franklin-Christoph.
> 
> ...


----------



## walshjp17 (Mar 25, 2015)

Nice jig, Bruce.  Perhaps you might want to collaborate with the WC guys to come up with a hardware kit similar to the one they put together last year for the Celtic Knot jig.


----------

